# "Snow-Artifacst" in Doom 3



## LanksL (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi!

Why is it possible, that i get "Snow-Artifacts" in Doom 3 with my oc´ed settings 410,40 / 383,20 but no artifacts in spinning Fur - Cube??? I ran the the artifact test in atitool 0.0.22 build 2  for 25 minutes and my core and mem were set like mentioned above! 

i have to decrease the core setting to 400,02 if i want to play doom 3 without "snow", mem stays at same level!

anyone´s an answer??

thanx


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 26, 2004)

I had the same problem with Doom 3. I had settings I'd tested stable with ATITool and been using for months with other games with no visible artifacts, such as Thief 3, where the generally dark background would have made them apparent. 

My solution was to manually set AA and AF before running ATITool's test functions. The results with the core were unchanged, but the memory results were ~7mhz less.


----------



## wolfran (Aug 26, 2004)

I think it's because doom3 uses directx 9 technology while the fur-cube thing is using lower directx technology or not as many special effects technologies like bump mapping, shaders, shadows, lightning, etc.
Therefore doom3 uses(activates) more transistors in your video cards than your fur-cube thing. This results in 2 things: (1) the increase in heat because more transistors are being used and (2) some transistors may have lower tolerance towards overclocking; and those are the reasons why you could not run your o/c settings that you got from atitool in doom3.

UPDATE: Obviously if you activate AA and AF then you will be using even more transistors in your video cards


----------

